# Cigarette lighter



## 4GENMAX (Dec 7, 2009)

Can someone please tell me which fuse i should replace to get my cigarette lighter to work again. Im pretty sure thats all thats wrong with mine. I bought the car with it broken and the cover that has all the fuses labeled on the inside is missing so im not sure which one it is and i cant find it online.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

4GENMAX said:


> Can someone please tell me which fuse i should replace to get my cigarette lighter to work again. Im pretty sure thats all thats wrong with mine. I bought the car with it broken and the cover that has all the fuses labeled on the inside is missing so im not sure which one it is and i cant find it online.


If you're *sure* it's the fuse then just take out each one and examine them, you'll see the broken one. 

Just note that it might also not be the fuse!!!


----------



## 4GENMAX (Dec 7, 2009)

*thanks.*

I tought about doing that but this model has 41 fuses and i didnt wanna do that. luckily i found a pdf manual for my car. after about an hour of searching. 
********
.com
/fsm
/maxima
/1997
/EL.pdf

found out it was the first fuse. and got it replaced. thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

4GENMAX said:


> found out it was the first fuse. and got it replaced. thanks for the advice though.


See, if you had listened to me, you would have got it on the first try :waving:


----------

